# 90 day schengen rule for UK citizens with Spanish residency in 2021



## far_wide (May 7, 2020)

In moving to Spain this year as a UK citizen, another thing I can't quite get my head around.


As far as we know for now, UK citizens will only be permitted in the Schengen area for 90 days in any 180 day period from January 1st 2021.

If I move to Spain this year, I will become a Spanish resident but of course not yet be a citizen or have a passport.

So what rule would apply for me? Resident in a schengen country but with a UK passport only? I'd obviously be allowed to be full-time in Spain, but would I still be counting up days if I chose to travel to, say, France for an extended period?

Whilst that could theoretically work, I'm not sure that's the right answer. I mean, if I happened to be instead taking residence in Germany, then there wouldn't even be border checks if I visited, say, Poland. So how would they know how long I'm spending where in that scenario?

Ok, I know this is a largely theoretical question, but let's just say I have an enquiring mind!


----------



## far_wide (May 7, 2020)

Ah I think I may have answered my own question. From here:

Entry Requirements


"Foreigners holding a valid residence permit or a long-term visa issued by another Schengen State may travel through the territory of the other Schengen States for a maximum of 90 days within any 180-day period, provided that they are in possession of a valid passport or travel document, that they justify the purpose and conditions of their intended stay, substantiate having sufficient means to support themselves for the duration of their intended stay in Spain, and that they can prove they are not threat to public health, public order, national security, or international relations of Spain or of other States with which Spain has an agreement to this end. Furthermore, they must not to appear on the national list of alerts [for refusal of entry] of the Member State in question."

Well, I'll leave this up here in case it helps anyone else, or if anyone has anything else to add.

(still doesn't really explain how they'd know what you're up to if there aren't any passport checks where you're going...)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, outside of Spain in Schengen area, you are allowed 90 in 180 days. Having said that, since there are (normally) no border formalities, it isn't something strictly enforced, but should you come to the attention of authorities, say in France, and they find out you exceeded the stay limit, you will get into trouble, may even be fined and sent back to Spain. Also your travel insurance may not be valid on account of illegal stay.


----------

